

First animal-to-human transplant treatment approved - sep
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20827913.200-worlds-first-animaltohuman-transplant-approved.htm

======
robinduckett
Yeah uh pretty sure I know a dude with some pig heart valves in him. Fix title
please.

~~~
sep
Suggestions?

~~~
sudont
"Worlds first live animal cell-to-human transplant approved" ?

~~~
sep
Don't pig-valves qualify?

~~~
sudont
If they do, the source of the cells aren't really important.

------
corin_
Slightly misleading title, what has been approved is the first non-trial
transplant treatment, not the first actual transplant, as human trials for
this transplant have already taken place.

~~~
sep
Thanks - changed it.

------
TheSOB88
>The "seaweed" coating is alginate, which prevents the immune system from
attacking the foreign cells.

If the immune system can't get at it, wouldn't it be more prone to infection?

~~~
sudont
A tissue, probably. Small cellular packets would, if compromised, burst open
and then be exposed to the immune system.

